# Modern UI Links don't work



## Sommers (Oct 31, 2012)

None of my links actually open up to a browser page when I click them in the Modern UI Evernote, Bing Search, XBox Games (including the "Play" link) or any other start screen app that has links. They do work while in the browsers. 

I updated from Windows 7 keeping apps and files etc. I had Chrome as the default browser and that basically turned off Modern UI IE, so I made IE the default (and unchecked the use desktop browser to open links) but it still won't open any links. 

The little hand over the link just does nothing when I click it. 

This is pretty frustrating as it makes my entire start screen sort of "dumb". :banghead:


----------

